
Ask HN: Software for the Super-Rich? - cdvonstinkpot
Years ago I had a job programming control systems at a window treatment company who served the top 1% richest people in Manhattan. This was my first &amp; only exposure to such a market- of people happy to pay upwards of $5k for each windowblind in a residence.<p>I just read an article on Bloomberg about a luxury brand LVMH who sells clothing to the same kind of super-wealthy customer, with sportcoats selling for $42k. [1]<p>I&#x27;ve often wondered if such a niche catering to the super-rich exists in software. Does anyone know of anything like this in tech?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016-05-30&#x2F;can-the-42-000-overcoat-survive-as-part-of-lvmh-s-empire
======
CyberFonic
It's all about marketing! The Super Rich will pay heaps for stuff that shows
off how rich they are. Flash cars, watches, clothes, travel, etc. Maybe even
jewel studded smartphones.

But software? How are they going to flaunt that? The super rich don't sit in
front of some computer - they have staff to do that. And when it comes to
operating expenses they can be as stingy as the worst of them.

------
hodgesrm
Automating wealth management seems like an obvious market opportunity.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
I don't know much of anything about the field of wealth management, but I do
have a bit of experience with trading bots, having made a modest profit
trading bitcoin via an EMA bot.

I recently saw an HN post re: an open source trading bot for use with the
RobinHood brokerage. [1]

It crossed my mind that it might be good if I were able to get good enough at
working with it that I'd be able to virtualize instances & rent them as a
hosted service.

However I wouldn't consider that to be in the 'super-rich' niche market.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512511)

------
eip
Oracle?

